# Deer processing after a kill.



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, I’ve only killed a few deer in my life and I enjoy the back straps but I have tried making roast (with beef I make a killer roast) and oven baking the shoulder with marinades and brining the meat first and I can’t stand the smell of the meat.

Just a couple weeks ago I killed a very young deer. would think it’s going to be an awesome meat because it was so young but I tried it and I just can’t enjoy it. I feel like such a city boy and I want to enjoy it but I have given up.

Is it worth just taking the meat to a processor and making jerky and hunter sticks? I don’t want to hunt unless the meat is eaten and I can’t think of any other way unless I donate it to hunters For hunger or cut it up and hand it out to my family members with dogs.

Anyone else feel the same way? Any other suggestions?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's just the odor of the meat. Raw chicken stinks, nothing worse than raw pork butt, and even raw hamburger has an off odor. Take a whiff of some salmon that's been on the counter thawing all afternoon. It's something that you're not used to. Roast or bake it outside on the grill if you have one, or in a smoker. Don't necessarily have to use smoke. JMO


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Martinp26 said:


> Ok, I’ve only killed a few deer in my life and I enjoy the back straps but I have tried making roast (with beef I make a killer roast) and oven baking the shoulder with marinades and brining the meat first and I can’t stand the smell of the meat.
> 
> Just a couple weeks ago I killed a very young deer. would think it’s going to be an awesome meat because it was so young but I tried it and I just can’t enjoy it. I feel like such a city boy and I want to enjoy it but I have given up.
> 
> ...


There's much you can do with it yourself depending on your interest and equipment desires /cost.
Try a stir fry. 

What you don't want to cook as venison can be blended (ground) with beef. Makes your burger go farther. What ratio of beef to venison will need to be tailored to your tastes. I'd start with half and half. (With a sample pound . Not a whole deer!)
Or just have beef fat added to it.

For a change this year I took 8 pounds of very well trimmed venison (deer , as venison means/meant wild meat) to a place I had add 2 pounds of pork fat to and make salami out of it. (Roughly 20% fat. Maybe next time I'll try 15% fat).
I'm not a big salami fan , but have been enjoying it! (You'd have to try a piece to be able to answer if you think of venison without being told. Of course my knowing what it is I think of venison.)

One guy I knew used to have his deer ground with pork sausage. 
Of course bacon would be good too.
Summer sausage , your mentioned snack sticks , breakfast sausage...There's options.

Some recipes call for piercing venison roasts enough to add beef fat chunks. Or bacon. And put some bacon strips atop.

Jerky you can make at home.
Over the years I've tried lots of different jerky recipes. Part of the fun. My ladyfriend has left briefly for fresh air while I was using the oven though. l.o.l..


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

If the venison taste is weird, try spicing it up for tacos, burritos, nachos etc.


Filtered bacon fat comes in handy too.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

Try this soup I make with venison stew meat. 

1 lb stew meat
1, 28 oz can no salt crushed tomatoes
1, 10 oz can Rotel diced tomatoes with chilies. No salt
1, 7 oz can dice green chilies
1, 14.4 oz can beef broth (reduced or no sodium)
1, 187 ml Cabernet Sauvignon (small bottle, comes in 4 packs)
1, heaping tablespoon Better Than Bouillon Base
1, heaping teaspoon minced garlic
A few light shakes Tabasco
A dash of black pepper
A light sprinkle of chili powder (don’t overdue)
1/2 large onion, diced
2, or more, large poblano, Anaheim, and or Hungarian Yellow peppers, diced

Flash fry the stew meat, along with the minced garlic in a large pot. Add all the ingredients to the meat and simmer till done.
I use just enough chili powder to give it a touch of that flavor. The onion and peppers are the stars of this soup.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Let's get basic here..

How long does it take from on the hoof and frisky - to in the fridge or freezer?

Do you wash the meat? Do you age the meat in any way?

How are you storing the meat? Paper wrap? Ziploc bag? Seal a meal?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Martinp26 said:


> .................. roast) and oven baking the shoulder
> .........


Less aroma when done in a crock pot. If that still bothers you, set the crock pot in the garage.
Trim off any fat you can see, especially on neck roasts. 
Brown meat in a frypan 1st.

L & O


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Age the meat longer. Longer it ages the more gamey taste goes away. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Can always grind w beef or pork fat added. Can also take cut up meat and have places grind/wrap for you. Jerky is expensive to have made, very easy to do, 1hr oven time if no smoker. Many great flavors to try.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Never had any that I could not eat. But we had some people here that said they did not like vension once. I put a roast in the smoker that I mad up the night before. I added seasoning t o it and wrapped it in thick sliced hickory smoke bacon all the way around. Then let it set over night. Never told them what it was. the plate was clean after we ate that day and they all raved how good the meat was


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I like feeding venison to people who don't like venison or don't eat bambi.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

1. Handling of the meat from the kill to freezer is important. 
2. Trim off ALL fat, deer fat doesn’t taste good. 
3. Learn how to cook venison. You can’t use a beef recipe with venison and expect the same results. 

Venison is our red meat for the year at home. We don’t buy beef. My girlfriend didn’t like venison when her dad used to make it. Now she loves it. Start with a few recipes until you perfect them, then a few more, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Get a box of fryin magic seasoning coat your venison with it then fry it in butter.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

I like venison cooked a lot of different ways. When it comes to the back straps or steaks don’t over cook. I will be eating tenderloin taken yesterday today. I process my own deer never noticed a bad meat smell. Gut shot deer can have an oder. I have never been one to let a deer lie over night with the guts in unless absolutely necessary. I like to get the guts out asap and cooled down asap.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Was it taking care of properly after the kill? I'm not a big roast fan, never have been. Beef, deer anything really. If you can't like a back strap or a leg steak, venison burger then I'm not sure what to tell ya. Find friends that do and donate?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

fowl said:


> 1. Handling of the meat from the kill to freezer is important.
> 2. Trim off ALL fat, deer fat doesn’t taste good.
> 3. Learn how to cook venison. You can’t use a beef recipe with venison and expect the same results.
> 
> ...


Bingo. Trim off all the fat!
Now to the OP.
An exception to that would be neck roast, some shoulder roast, shanks, rib meat. With those cuts the sinew and silver skin add to the flavor as long as it's cooked properly. Such as browning the meat first, placing the meat in a covered roasting pan, adding a liquid to braise the meat, cooking the meat on low temperature until it falls apart. Done properly its the best meal you can get from your venison. 
Steaks definitely require trimming off the fat removing the silver skin and a fast hot sear making sure not to over cook.
Burger can be a turn off to some, trim the meat, add some beef or pork fat in your case I would mix 50/50, I know the purists will frown on that, but for a person that is having a hard time with game this mix usually helps.
As already mentioned game prep is key. Gutting a deer improperly can ruin your meat, as well as gut shooting, sometimes instead of gutting just quarter it out place in a game bag and haul it in quarters, instead of dragging it through mud dirt and debris.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Turn it into ground, thats blends in easier if its too strong. Did you butcher yourself? If so did you remove all the glands being careful not to hit the tarsal glands with your knife? Alot of new hunters make this mistake and the tarsal and other glands can make the meat taste and smell god awful.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Snack sticks or jerky. Or grind it up and make chili.

Notice the left over chili in the fridge won't have that orange/white layer of fat on top. Lean meat!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

SEMichiiganConservation said:


> Try this soup I make with venison stew meat.
> 
> 1 lb stew meat
> 1, 28 oz can no salt crushed tomatoes
> ...


Copying this one. Sounds good!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Bingo. Trim off all the fat!
> Now to the OP.
> An exception to that would be neck roast, some shoulder roast, shanks, rib meat. With those cuts the sinew and silver skin add to the flavor as long as it's cooked properly. Such as browning the meat first, placing the meat in a covered roasting pan, adding a liquid to braise the meat, cooking the meat on low temperature until it falls apart. Done properly its the best meal you can get from your venison.
> Steaks definitely require trimming off the fat removing the silver skin and a fast hot sear making sure not to over cook.
> ...


I should add about braising. The liquid matters. Water is bland tasting and so will your meat be if just water is used. Try beef brorh, apple cider vinegar, apple juice, red wine, to name just a few. Do a search for braising liquids and methods. I think you'll be quite pleased with some of those cuts mentioned, especially shanks and neck.
Here is a link.
I also reccomend getting a copy of meateater fish and game cook book Braising Wild Game Meats


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I'm no expert but always learning, I have 1/4'ed and aged for up to 3 weeks (preferred this way when time permits) I keep tender loins in one piece and grill, back straps slice into 1" pieces and grill, hind 1/4'ers bone our and cut what looks like steak into a steak, other pieces I slice into jerky pieces, end pieced I use for stew meat. The front 1/4'ers and neck cut into jerky meat everything else grind. trim all the fat and and that white lining as possible. Burger I use for sausage (never mix with pork), snack stick (mix 1/3 pork), cooking chill, spaghetti, taco etc.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

jjlrrw said:


> I'm no expert but always learning, I have 1/4'ed and aged for up to 3 weeks (preferred this way when time permits) I keep tender loins in one piece and grill, back straps slice into 1" pieces and grill, hind 1/4'ers bone our and cut what looks like steak into a steak, other pieces I slice into jerky pieces, end pieced I use for stew meat. The front 1/4'ers and neck cut into jerky meat everything else grind. trim all the fat and and that white lining as possible. Burger I use for sausage (never mix with pork), snack stick (mix 1/3 pork), cooking chill, spaghetti, taco etc.


We buy the big "roles" of 80/20 ground beef at Sam's Club. We fry up the entire roll, with 3-4lbls of venison ground. We dice up 5lbs of onion and cook it in. THEN, when it cools, we package it into 1lb packs. Pull out one pack, when you get home from work and you can quickly make anything you like with it.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I've had chili made with venison where the ground meat was NOT browned first but rather stirred into the braising liquid raw. The overall texture was different than traditional chili but tasty nonetheless.


Best venison soup I ever made was from a bone in roast that I braised until it fell apart and shredded. It was heavy on the olive oil with barley carrots, celery and mushrooms.

Hard to beat something cooked slow and low on a cold winter day.

Oh, and sourdough bread bowls for a venison soup or stew works well too.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> I've had chili made with venison where the ground meat was NOT browned first but rather stirred into the braising liquid raw. The overall texture was different than traditional chili but tasty nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Best venison soup I ever made was from a bone in roast that I braised until it fell apart and shredded. It was heavy on the olive oil with barley carrots, celery and mushrooms.
> ...


In my opinion some of the best tasting venison Is braised with the bone on. I'm drooling. Time for me to take care of the deer hanging in the garage. Whole neck on bone and deer shanks are first in order.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, I can't forget the ribs.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I personally do not age deer. For one they are not beef. Secondly if you don't have a way to maintain 32-40 degrees your doing more harm than good. That being said it's your personal choice. I just noticed the quicker I or get it processed it has a better taste for me.

The OP says he likes back straps but nothing else he prefers. Well you can get the rest ground to burger and like was posted chili, taco's, burrito's, Nacho's, enchiladas, meatloaf, etc etc. If your planning on mixing it I would avoid pork it goes rancid quicker in the freezer and suggest beef fat for the reason posted. 

Another is research different recipes explicitly for deer meat. Also you can also convert some to corned or corn beef but corn venison. I suggest reading and trying a few recipes from "Dressing and Cooking Wild Game" they have a few good recipes you may want to try if you don't want to grind or make that much burger.

If you do grind to burger they make seasoning to convert it to breakfast sausage. A friend raved about it, I didn't care for it but that's taste and everyone's taste is different. It takes trial and error you could say to find what you like or prefer. Another friend gave me a recipe to make summer sausage, it's treasured because I really like it. It's trial and error for everyone another trick is marinating which also has been posted. A quick marinate is "Wish Bones" Italian dressing and then the next day you can cook it on the grill. The biggest thing I have found is don't over cook it, not saying don't cook it (raw) but don't over cook it to a piece of leather. Than again that's my taste talking may not be yours


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Double handful of cubed venison browned then added to a can of v-8 juice.
Barley a must to add for those I learned it from.
Add chopped carrot or celery , chopped cabbage or whatever makes a soup in your eyes.
Must have a bit of sweet basil in it too. ( I like a bit of basil on my grilled venison as well.)


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Hunters Edge said:


> I personally do not age deer. For one they are not beef. Secondly if you don't have a way to maintain 32-40 degrees your doing more harm than good. That being said it's your personal choice. I just noticed the quicker I or get it processed it has a better taste for me.
> 
> The OP says he likes back straps but nothing else he prefers. Well you can get the rest ground to burger and like was posted chili, taco's, burrito's, Nacho's, enchiladas, meatloaf, etc etc. If your planning on mixing it I would avoid pork it goes rancid quicker in the freezer and suggest beef fat for the reason posted.
> 
> ...


I hear people say this about pork going rancid. Maybe in large batches and the meat stays in the freezer a long time, but in small batches Its awesome. Especially when making pork sausage recipes like brats, kielbasa, breakfast sausage,italian sausage. And, I love it in my burger.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Hunters Edge said:


> I personally do not age deer. For one they are not beef. Secondly *if you don't have a way to maintain 32-40 degrees your doing more harm than good*. That being said it's your personal choice. I just noticed the quicker I or get it processed it has a better taste for me.


^^^ bold that is very importation I keep mine set to 34 +/- 1.5


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Taking a break from processing my deer now. I took the shoulders off and can't help but think back to some whole shoulders I cooked on top of campfire coals. Wow were they great. A sheet of tin foil with a layer of garlic cloves,onions and the shoulder on top with another layer of onions and garlic, a little butter on top, couple splashes of red wine wrap it up with more foil. Place on top of some hardwood coals cover with more coals. Couple hours later and poke a meat thermometer in it take off the coals when it's about 160. Unwrap and when it shreds off the bone it's done. Damn is that good.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hunters Edge said:


> I personally do not age deer. For one they are not beef. Secondly if you don't have a way to maintain 32-40 degrees your doing more harm than good. That being said it's your personal choice. I just noticed the quicker I or get it processed it has a better taste for me.
> 
> The OP says he likes back straps but nothing else he prefers. Well you can get the rest ground to burger and like was posted chili, taco's, burrito's, Nacho's, enchiladas, meatloaf, etc etc. If your planning on mixing it I would avoid pork it goes rancid quicker in the freezer and suggest beef fat for the reason posted.
> 
> ...


We never aged any that we shot. Many times they were cut up the same day or maybe the next day


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

SEMichiiganConservation said:


> The onion and peppers are the stars of this soup.


Then why bother with the venison ?

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Got shanks thawing right now. Cut them in 3" pieces and they're going in the slow cooker. I'll bone the meat and crack the bones and add them back in for bone broth. Adding the meat later to the slow cooker. All kinds of options after it's all done.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Also have shanks thawing right now. Venison shank osso bucco for Sunday dinner. Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

onlinebiker said:


> Let's get basic here..
> 
> How long does it take from on the hoof and frisky - to in the fridge or freezer?
> 
> ...


Yes I washed it and put it in a brine. I hung it outside for a day and my neighbor skinned it and quartered it for me as I had to get to work. I also used a food saver to air seal my bags


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> Was it taking care of properly after the kill? I'm not a big roast fan, never have been. Beef, deer anything really. If you can't like a back strap or a leg steak, venison burger then I'm not sure what to tell ya. Find friends that do and donate?


It was the first deer I have gutted in a long time and I’m beginning to think maybe that was the problem. Also, my dad used a recipe for this piece so I’m going to try some ideas I’ve received from this thread. I’m not giving up haha


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah! Now to add the veggies


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

There was a time when my wife wouldn't touch deer meat. 30 years later she now loves the stuff. Tonight after our braised leg roast dinner she said man was that ever good. Haha, she went from hating it to loving it and now looks forward to eating it.
Good tasting venison starts with a good shot, good field care, and, proper cooking techniques.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Martinp26 said:


> Ok, I’ve only killed a few deer in my life and I enjoy the back straps but I have tried making roast (with beef I make a killer roast) and oven baking the shoulder with marinades and brining the meat first and I can’t stand the smell of the meat.
> 
> Just a couple weeks ago I killed a very young deer. would think it’s going to be an awesome meat because it was so young but I tried it and I just can’t enjoy it. I feel like such a city boy and I want to enjoy it but I have given up.
> 
> ...


I feel like that "smell" really comes through with certain cuts and techniques. For example, a venison burger patty? Great. Venison meatloaf made with the same burger? Meh... A large roast cubed and braised for stew? Again, great. A large roast baked in the oven? That smell/flavor comes through. The bottom line for me is that venison is great when medium rare or braised, anything in between with large cuts, and I feel the gamey flavor is pronounced.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Yesterday was deer processing day for my son and I. I got mine Saturday before gun season, his was opening day in the evening. It’s nice when you can hang them for a bit without worrying of spoiling. We use a lot of burger so the front legs, neck meat and and all the clean trim go to burger. We mix 80-20 with pork butt and grind together course then fine. Made some awesome neck bone soup today in the crockpot. One neck bone cut into two pieces. One small can beef broth, one quart of tomato juice, garlic ,onion,potato ,carrots, yellow squash ,corn and peas. Season with salt, pepper and some garlic pepper. Slow cooked all day added vegetables at different times as cooking times varies. Best soup I’ve had. Tasted better than beef and dont think anyone would know it was venison. As mentioned it was a good slow cooker soup day.


----------

